

Windows 7 multi-touch demo isn't enough to save Microsoft's OS - Chris8535
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/05/28/windows-7-multi-touch-wont-save-microsoft-vista
Until Microsoft stops featuring resource hogging gimmicks, and starts giving its users real, compelling reasons to look forward to Windows 7, enthusiasm will continue to slide for an OS fast-tracked to save Microsoft from the last one.
======
markbao
Okay, maybe it's not mindblowing, but Microsoft's OS doesn't need 'saving.'

~~~
Chris8535
It does very much so in the sense that users are not viewing it as an upgrade
worth using. Sure Microsoft is wining on the front where it is preinstalled on
all new systems, but they haven't given anyone a compelling reason to get
Vista, or 7 for that matter.

